# Change Gravel/Sand



## Ferrarii52 (Oct 19, 2010)

I was curious if anyone knew of an easy way to change my gravel as I bought it from petsmart( Bad idea) and it was white but is discoloring quickly even after cleaning the tank. I would like to change to other gravel or sand but dont want to upset my fish and my figure 8 puffer seems to get a little stressed everytime I clean the tank and I really dont want to stress him or the other fish out. Any help is appricated


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No real easy way. If it stresses the fish out that bad, I'd temporarily relocate him. Doesn't have to be a tank. A good cleaned and rinsed out plastic container of adequate size will work fine.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

It's a relatively easy thing to do. But since you mentioned the stress factor when just changing water, that does change things a bit.

If you can move the F8 temporarily, that would be great. if not, it will still work out ok.

- Start by rinsing the new gravel/sand very thoroughly. When done...do it again. This is the important step.
- Next, using a large cup (like from McDonalds or similar), start scooping out the old gravel slowly. You're water will start to look dirty but this is why you do it slowly to minimize it. Move any plants and/or decor you have around so that you can get all the gravel.
- Once all the gravel is out, let things settle for a few minutes.
- Using just the tube from a gravel vac, start a siphon and begin removing the detrius from the bottom of the tank. Using just the hose allows you to remove most of the "goodies" without drawing out too much water.
- Using the same cup as mentioned above, scoop up a glass of new substrate and gently lower it into the tank. Allow the glass to slowly fill with water. Lower the glass completely to the bottom and slowly pour it out. You can just pile it to one side if you want so you can scape accordingly after it's all in there.
- Once all new substrate is in, scape as desired, top of tank with new treated water and you're done.

Very simple. I do it this way everytime I change substrates and have had zero issues.

GL!


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I changed the gravel on my 20 gallon tank about 9 months ago, it wasnt that difficult, i just took the fish out and put them in a bucket with the plants, took the hob off the tank and put it on the bucket as well then swapped and replanted, was done with the whole thing in less than an hour, managed to keep a 50% of the origanal water as well.


----------



## Shiban (Sep 28, 2010)

I have just finished my cycle and was wondering if changing from gravel to sand would disrupt it and make me start over?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Going to find out just how hard it is myself for one of my tanks. Leaving the fish in.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

GL and have fun! )

Just remember to go slow when you do it. Much less disturbance for easier transition.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, right. Doing with eco-complete. Ever seen the mess that stuff makes?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

No...but I have with Flourite.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Shiban said:


> I have just finished my cycle and was wondering if changing from gravel to sand would disrupt it and make me start over?


You shouldn't start over, but it could cause a mini-cycle. Depending on how many fish you have.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I changed the gravel on my 75g yesterday. Didn't go as easy as I would like. I used the safe-t-sorb stuff and eco-complete mixed. I don't plan to go too technical with this tank and not even sure if I will be using CO2 yet. If anyone has the idea to use the safe-t-sorb stuff, all I can say is rinse really good, then do it again, and again. This stuff can create so much flying dust in your tank. Worse than any standard gravel can. The eco-complete was easy. It's a little heavier.


----------

